# No top end on Johnson 25



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Try a lesser pitch prop? :-?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I was running an 13 pitch on my LT25 with a Merc. 25 2strk, but it was a light boat. You may check the tach settings to verify it is on the right pole setting. What model tach did you install?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X2 15 sounds like a bit much ...



> I was running an 13 pitch on my LT25 with a Merc. 25 2strk, but it was a light boat.  You may check the tach settings to verify it is on the right pole setting. What model tach did you install?


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

> I was running an 13 pitch on my LT25 with a Merc. 25 2strk, but it was a light boat.  You may check the tach settings to verify it is on the right pole setting. What model tach did you install?


Gramps -- don't know model (shop installed it) but when I spoke to the tech he said you are probably right about tach settings. he also said if I was only making 2800 rpm I would probably not be getting up on plane.

So plan is to re-calibrate tach and try out a 10x13 prop.

Thanks everyone for your comments.

AP


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

Agree with pitch being lowered. A lesser pitch will raise your rpm's but lower you top speed.


----------

